# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  بابا روتي

## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

بابا روتي :12 (11):  الخبز اللي خبل اهل الامارات ما ادري لانه الخبز لذيذ ولا لانه متوفر معاه الكرك  :12 (77):  المهم انا يبت لكم اليوم طريقته منقول لعيونكم  :12 (13): 

جربوا صنع البابا روتي في المنزل وأستمتعوا بطعمها اللذيذ مع كوب من الشاي بالحليب .

تتكون فطائر البابا روتي من ثلاث طبقات ويلزمكم تحضير التغطية والحشوة مسبقا

مقادير التغطية :

١ إصبع زبده لينة 

٣/٤ كوب سكر ناعم بني فاتح

١ بيضة كبيرة - قليل من الفانيليا

رشة دارسين

١ ملعقة أكل نسكافيه مذوب ب ١ م ك ماء ساخن

٣/٤ كوب طحين

تضرب الزبدة مع السكر جيدا ثم تضاف البيضة والقهوة والفانيليا والدارسين وبالأخير الطحين

تعبأ الحشوة داخل كيس تزيين أو كيس نايلون عادي وتحفظ بالثلاجة لحين تحضير العجينة.

مقادير الحشوة :

١ قالب زبدة مالحة تقسم إلى مكعبات صغيرة وتثلج بالفريزر.

العجينة :

٤ كوب طحين - ٢ م ك حليب بودرة 

٤ م ك سكر - ١ م ك خميرة فورية

١ م ص بيكنغ بودر ممسوحه 

٢ بيضة - ٣/٤ إصبع زبدة لينة

١ كوب مايء دافئ


الطريقة:

تخلط المقادير وتعجن العجينة جيدا إلى أن تتكون عجينة طرية ومتماسكة .

ترطب اليد بالقليل من الزبدة للمساعده بتشكيل العجينة لكرة توضع في إناء زجاجي ممسوح أيضاً بالزبدة تغطى وتترك لتختمر مدة ١/٢ ساعة تقريبا بمكان دافئ.

تقسم العجينة بعد ذلك لكور صغيرة تقريبا من ١٨ إلى ٢٠ كرة .

تفرد كل كرة باليد قليلا وتحشى بقطعة زبدة مجمدة وتغلق جيدا كي لا تتسرب الزبده عند خبز الكرات بالفرن .



تغلف صينية فرن بورق فرن وتصف الكرات المحشية بشكل متباعد وندعهم يتخمرون مرة أخرى 



نخرج التغطية من الثلاجة كي تلين قليلا .

نقطع طرف الكيس ونضغط فوق كل كرة بشكل حلزوني 



ندخل الصينية بالفرن بدرجة ٢٠٠ أو رقم ٥ من تحت والشعلة وسط من فوق لمدة تقريبا من ربع إلى ثلث ساعة بحيث تكتسب الكرات لون ذهبي شهي .



وأتحداكم إذا قدرتوا تقاومون رائحة البابا روتي الشهية وشكلها المنتفخ الرائع ..

و بالعافية،،
 :12 (56):  نبا انجوف ابداعاتكم 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## لمعة خرز

ريلي يتخبل على بابا روتي الحين بيون القريه هالاسبوع بيفتحون

----------


## MαĜỉc

مع اني ما اعرفه بس بجربه ههههه

شكله واااو ،،، دخل خاطري .. وان شاء الله احط تطبيقي جريب ^^

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

الله يعطيييييييييييج العااافيه حبيبتي ..^^

----------


## أنسة_سارة

انا سمعت عنه قريب بس شوهو بالضبط هو حلو ولا مالح بيفتحونه قريب في بوادي في العين

----------


## @مبدعه@

مشكوووووره عالنقل اللذييييييذ ^^

----------


## وينك ؟؟؟

كلت منه اللي في دبي مول 

وااااااااااااااااو لذيذ

----------


## نسيم الليل37

مآعرفه :]

----------


## اندوومي

الحين ف كل مكان فتحوووه

اول شي ف دبي


الحين بوظبي
العين
الشارجه فرعين ف صحارى وبعد جمعيه بس بعدهم
عيمان


هب حلو جي فروع حلاته يوم يكون فرع واحد تسيريله

----------


## *أم خليفه*

ماشاء الله

----------


## بنت كشيش

الله يعطيييييييييييج العااافيه

----------


## أصيله*

باذن الله اطبقه واذا نجحت احط لج الصور
اشكرك بناتي ايحبونه وايد وان شالله انجح فيه

----------


## k..h..a

جربته حلو بس مب نفس الطعم بالظبط خخخخ

----------


## أصيله*

جربته وكما وعدتك انزل الصور وطلع مب نفسه ولكن احسن منه  :Smile:

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

ما شاء الله عليج أصيله ضبطيها

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

> جربته حلو بس مب نفس الطعم بالظبط خخخخ


والله ماشاء الله عليكم

----------


## أصيله*

اختي *أم الميث والشيوخ* 
اذا الشرح مثل شحرك وصورك لازم نضبطه 
ما شالله عليك شرح مفصل ووافي
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## غلاي سيف

لذييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييذ شكله

----------


## o.k

واو ماشاءالله عليييج ..

----------


## سوارة

**

----------


## شمسة المرر

احسه صعب .. بس ابدعتي
تسلم الاياادي

----------


## mischocolat

تسلم ايديج

----------


## banota.a7

تسلم الايادي جاري التجريب ...

----------


## CUTIYA

روععععععععة,, كنت ادور عن الوصفة سو يعطيج العافية 

جاري التطبيق قريببببببببببأ

----------


## نجمة هوليووود

روووعه مررره وجربتهااااا وطلعت خبااااااااا ل ....

----------


## دااانة الوثبة

يسلموووووووووووووووو الغالية على الطريقة

----------


## ابتسامة قلب 9

عجبني كثييييييييير ،،،،
إن شاااااااء الله رح أجربه ..

بس حبيت استفسر ::
نقدمه مع الشااااي بس؟؟؟..
وأقدر أحفظه واستعمله ﻷيام ؟؟..

----------


## أم عـبدآلعزيز

تسلمين ع الطريقه حبيبتي ^^

----------


## الناس ماترحم

يجنن باباروتي ^^
تسلمين

----------


## meemeee

ياااااي روووعه 
من زمان اسمعهم يتكلمون عن باباروتي وخاااااااااااااااااااطري اذوقه 

انزين وين فاتح في بوظبي ؟؟

وين مكانه في القريه ؟؟
بليييز اللي تعرف تخبرني وشكرا

----------


## سمية عبدالله

عيبني مع اني مااعرفه 

يسلموو ع الطريقة

----------


## أم ميثا

في اي قرية شهيتوني  :Frown:

----------


## عشتار

موجود بمول دبي وموجود بصحارى بالشارقه 
واااااو ريحته لاتقاوم 

يعطيج العافيه على الموضوع 
والله بحاول اجرب اعمله .... بس اخاف مايطلع مثل المحل 
المشكله اللي يذوقه من عدهم مااتوقع يطيع نكهه ثانيه

----------


## a.r.s.h

شكله شهي.

----------


## أم ميثا

انزين وين بالضبط مافيه أمشي وايد ظهري متعبني  :Frown:

----------


## كيفي شريرة

جربته بس ما ضبط .. احتمال لاني ما خليته يتخمر عدل وطلع داخل عييينه بس الريحه نفسها اللي فوق 
بحاول اسويه باقرب فرصه لين اضبطه لاني خبره بالمعجنات كلللها

----------


## classic87

شكــــــــــــله لذيذ ورووووووووووعة

تسلم الاياااادي

خاطري اجربه بس خايفة افشل

----------


## أم ميثا

كلته اليوم في القرية مادري شوعايبنكم فيه 
حتى عيالي ما عيبهم ><

----------


## الحب انت

وين مكانه في دبي مول او وين فاتح في القرية ..خاطري اجربه ومول ماروم امشى وايد هالفتره ظهري يعورني

----------


## أم ميثا

> وين مكانه في دبي مول او وين فاتح في القرية ..خاطري اجربه ومول ماروم امشى وايد هالفتره ظهري يعورني


في القرية العالمية عقب القرية الكويتية صوب البحيرة مطل عليها أصلا كبير ومبين ما بتضيعينه

----------


## روداليا

يعطيج العافية

----------


## الحب انت

> في القرية العالمية عقب القرية الكويتية صوب البحيرة مطل عليها أصلا كبير ومبين ما بتضيعينه


مشكورة يا ام ميثاء وماتقصرين ان شاء الله بجربه ...وتخبرت عن الي في مول دبي طلع صوب حلقة التزلج مجابلها على طول الطابق الثاني يعني تدخلون من مدخل السينما او تدورن وين حلقة التزلج

----------


## حبي العراق

بالعافيه عليكم وتسلم ايدج طبق ولا اروع

----------


## بهلولة

يعطيج العافية

----------


## محد شرااتي

رووووووووووعه 

ان شاءالله يطلع نفس الطعم ^^


تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## om dana2012

روووووووووووعة
تسلم ايدك

----------


## دنيا غريبة

حبيت اشكرج على الطريقة الرائعة سويتها وعيالي تخبلو عليها وزدت على طريقتج حشيتها جبن كيري وطلعت يممممممممممممممممممممممممى

----------


## عمري و غلاي

ثاانكس حبووبه

----------


## some wa7da

تسلمين ام الميث 

بجرب اسويها

----------


## القلب الدافئ

وااااااااااايد لذيذ انا من مدمنيه بس ما اعتقد بسويه في البيت هو حلاته حار

----------


## MAHA21

حبيته ابا اجرب الطريقة عاجلا غير اجل ههههههههههههههههههه
انا اتخبل ع البابا روتي

----------


## MAHA21

اختي شو قصدج بورق الفرن 
هل هو نفسه ورق الزبدة

----------


## كلي روح

شكله ايجننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
جااري التطبيق

----------


## still night

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## وردة ساطعه

مشكووررررررررره

----------


## حرم المهيــري

مااشاء الله ابدعتي

----------


## Pink Cherry

يا هالبابا روتي الي مخبل بالخلق هههههههههه لدرجه ماتحصلين طاوله فاضيه ف دبي مول

حتى فالقريه العالميه عليه اقبال ..

بس لذيذ الصراحه ..

يعطيج العافيه ع الطريقه وان شاءالله اجربها

----------


## rozee

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم الأيادي

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## My scarf

:: للرفع :::: للرفع :::: للرفع ::
^
^
^

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

لذيييييذ جربته في دبي موول و صدج عليه اقبال شديد

----------


## Smart^^

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## أحلى سنفورة

سألج الغاليه كم غرام اصبع الزبده ماعرف شو القصد 

صغير كبير

----------


## sraab.30

ماشالله شكله جنان بس وين احصله انا في بوظبي
شو اسم المطاعم الي يبيعونه فيه لاني اول مره اسمع عنه
اريد اجربه في برع عسب اقدر اسويه في البيت
يعطيج العافيه

----------


## Amooni Nooni

ناااااااااااااااايس ماشاء الله يسلموا حبوبه

----------


## آنسات



----------


## المزيونة2002

يعطيج العاافية

----------


## دار_الزين

كم جرام اصبع زبدة تعادل؟؟ 100جرام ام اقل؟؟ ممكن الرقم بالضبط يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## uaesun2003

ثانكس حبوبه عالطريقه بس ممكن توضحين حجم الزبده كم جرام ?

----------


## miss crystal

أول مرة اسمع فيه 

وشكله يشجع الواحد يجربه 

تسلمين ع النقل الحلو

----------


## chanela

وييين موجود في القرية العالمية ماحصلته

الطريييييقةةة رووووووووعة ان شالله بخلي امي تسويييها

----------


## متزن روزه

تسلمين الغاليه ع الطريقه البارحه سويته وطلع ايجنن العيال وابوهم استانسوا عليه وايد وحطيت صوره في البلاك بيري والكل طلب الطريقه

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

> تسلمين الغاليه ع الطريقه البارحه سويته وطلع ايجنن العيال وابوهم استانسوا عليه وايد وحطيت صوره في البلاك بيري والكل طلب الطريقه


ماشاء الله عليج انتي وكمن وحده شجعتوني اما بعضهم ما يستوي وما ادري شو الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## امة الرحمان

مررررررره راااااائع اختي الله يعطيك العافيه يااارب ...

انا امووووووووت فيه وااااااااااااااااااااايد احبه ...

----------


## chanela

سويت الروتي اليوم 
بس مآضبط معآي خخخخ 
يمكن خليييته يتخمرر وقت طويل 

يلا ان شالله اسويها مرا ثانية

----------


## ريتاج الروح

تسلم ايدج

----------


## أحلام علي

انا كللللل يوم اكله

بس مو بابا روتي

لا المحل الي مجابلنه > مجابل الدراجات


احلى عن بابا روتي فنظري

----------


## rozee

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## ام سلطان 2012

> مع اني ما اعرفه بس بجربه ههههه
> 
> شكله واااو ،،، دخل خاطري .. وان شاء الله احط تطبيقي جريب ^^

----------


## * ام نورة *

يعطيج العافيه يالغلا

----------


## دنيا أحلى

رووووووووووووووووعه
ما شاء الله

----------


## عنقاء

مشكورة الغلا وماتقصرين

----------


## a7b Reemoty

مرحبا الغلا
تسلمين على الطريقه الوااو بس حبيت أسال عن نوعية الطحين اذا هو رقم 1 او 2
وثاني شى أنا اول مره ادري ان في زبدة مالحه اذا ما عليج امر اكتبيلي اسم الزبدة

اتريا الرد

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

> مرحبا الغلا
> تسلمين على الطريقه الوااو بس حبيت أسال عن نوعية الطحين اذا هو رقم 1 او 2
> وثاني شى أنا اول مره ادري ان في زبدة مالحه اذا ما عليج امر اكتبيلي اسم الزبدة
> 
> اتريا الرد


مرحبتين اكيد رقم 1
وكل الزبده مالحه وغير مالحه اقري من برع

----------


## سماء الحب

ماشالله يجنن امس كلت من القريه شو عيبني الطعم وايد حلوووووووووووووو فقلت لازم اجرب بابا روتي بروحي 
بس حبيت اسالج جم طحين وسكر في التغطيه 
والزبده في العجينه جم واصبع زبده جم يعني 
والصينيه تدهنينها زيت وطحين ولا

----------


## بنت الطموح



----------


## أم الأطفال

تسلم ايدج حبووووووووووبه

----------


## نقطة مسك

أنا وريلي نحب الباباروتي 

الحين فاتحين في القريه العالميه

وفاتحين في أبوظبي مول 
والمنار راك

----------


## شجون الغرام

مشكووووورره شكله لذيذ

----------


## تسونامي

:12 (74): \

نايس والله 
شفته في تيوب واسرع وحده اتسويه 
بحاول اجرب طريقه :12 (45):

----------


## amom

اختي مقدار الزبده لو سمحتي

----------


## حرم بن دغاش

بابا روتي مشروع مواطنه تعبت عليه من خاطر حرام تتناقلون الطريقه وتاخذونها بارده مبرده وتعلمونها للناس 
وتضيعون تعبها شوه شعورها الحين؟ 

وجهة نظر واختلاف الراي لايفسد للود قضيه

----------


## ظلال88

يمي يمي أول مره أسمع عنها<<< مع إني من محبي الكرك 
<< وناسه بنجربه 
<< بس سؤال هالأكله شو أصلها؟

----------


## Busnisswoman

مشكوووووووووووره

----------


## بنت فلانه

جربت طريقتج مرتين بس في المرتين تطلع الخبزه عيينه من داخل مب نفس اللي في المحل 
ابغي اعرف شو السبب؟؟ يعني ازيد الزبده والا الخميرة والا كيف؟؟ والا اغير نوع الطحين

----------


## تسونامي

> \
> 
> نايس والله 
> شفته في تيوب واسرع وحده اتسويه 
> بحاول اجرب طريقه


سويت ها لبابا روتي طلع  :12 (92): 

لذيذ عجبهم ..... صحيح ليش من داخل نيئ ؟شوي شو الغلط

مع أني خليته يختمر على الراحه

----------


## طف طف84

وااااااو امووووت ف هالخبز 
دوووم اروح مول دبي بس عشان اكل هالخبز 
خلاص احين بنجرب طريقتج اختي 

شكرا لج

----------


## 8039

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي ..

----------


## سـكـر

ياي حلوووووو والله بدال لا كل ساعه نسير بوظبي مول بنسويه فالبيت حلو وسهل



ربي يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## سلامة عيونكم

*اووووووف يبالـــي اسويه  

ريلي يحبه موووت 

يسلموووو عالطريقه الغاليه 
*

----------


## ام هدويه

جاري التطبيق

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

مشكورة حبيبتي عالوصفه الله يعطيج العافية ,,
طرشولي اللينك مال اليوتوب ,,

----------


## UmmAlya

yammmmmmmy

----------


## شوق وبس

*جربته وكنت واثقة من النتيجة بس للاسف* 

*شكل وريحة بس اما من داخل كله عييين وخليته في الفرن زيادة* 

*اباه يستوي لين احترق من تحت بعد ما استوا .. انقهرت صراحة*

----------


## بلوووله

انا سويته بس ما ضبط عندي طلع من داخل عجين ومب حلووو نهائيا ما اعرف شو السبب اللي مجربتنه وطلع عندها 100% اوكي تخبرنا بالضبط عن المقادير والطريقة وتسلموووون

----------


## راعية مواجيب

ما شاء الله عليج طريقة حلوة وسهلة

----------


## شانيل82

ما شاء الله روعة 

يعطيج العافية

----------


## Noony Baslaib

شكله لذيييذ

جاري التطبيق قريبا


ان شاء الله يطلع حلوو  :Big Grin: 

تسلميين ع الوصفه

----------


## classic87

ممكن استفسار بسيط

هل يتم تخمير العجينة
ولا استخدامها ع طول؟؟

----------


## مون 55

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

لا زم تتخمر الغاليه

----------


## cute uae

> مشكوووووره عالنقل اللذييييييذ ^^

----------


## مشاعر صامته

مبروووووووووك عليكم التدبيل بالوزن >؛<

----------


## غلا الدنيا

يمي لذيذ

يسلمو ع الطرح

----------


## ليندااااا

تسلم ايدج اختي

----------


## pinki11

برع يسوونه بالجيز وجوكلت وهني بس بتر  :Smile:

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## خفايا الروح**

يعطيـــــــــــــتج العافيــــــــــــه يوعتيــــــــــــني

----------


## خفايا الروح**

يم يمييييي

----------


## أم طـــــيف

*بغيييت اخبررررررررج ان الباااااارحة سوووووويته والحمد لله نااااااال رضا افراااااد العائلة المتفلسفين عليه دووووم ,,,, الويكند رح اعمله بالجيز أو الجوكليت ,,,

وتسلمييييييييييين والله يسعددددددج دوووووووووووووووووووم*

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

تسلمن الغاليات

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

مرحبا
كمن استفسار للاخت ام الميث

تردد السؤال وايد بس مااااااااااافي جواب

كم حجم اصبع الزبده يعني بو 100 ولا 250 و 300 كم يعني حجم الاصبع

وكم فترة التخمير بالضبط لاني وايد شكاوي ان العيينه لينه من داخل ومب مستويه فشو المشكله في ظنج اختي ام الميث ارجوا الاجابه عسب الكل يستفيد

لان الكل متحمس لهذا الخبر وانا وحده منهم

في انتظار الرد

----------


## Mall.08

خاطري اجرب الطريقة ..
ان شا الله قريب

----------


## mrs.abk

شكله لذيذ

مشكوووورة

----------


## قناعهـ

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أغلى الألماس

مشكوووووووره يالغاليه تسلميييين على الوصفه

----------


## **سكون الليل**

يسلموووووووووووووو

شهيتيني فيه ...

----------


## كسرتيم77

ختيه جربت الطريقه وظبطتا 80٪

اول مره. قلتلها بتضبط اكيد عقب

----------


## YummyDesserts

يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي 
انا جربته .. بس نفس ما قالوا الخوات .. طلع من داخل عيين ! 
مع اني سويت نفس الخطوات بالضبط  :Frown:

----------


## راعية_الرنج

لو عندي وقت بجربه وبخبركم

----------


## مـهرة

يميييييييي 


مشكووووووووورة عالطريقه وان شاء الله بأجر بجرب ألطريقه 


ويسلمووووووووووو

----------


## poufooh

يمي يمي 

انا كلت من الفرع اللي ف صحارى 

يسلمو ع الموضوع ^^

----------


## CALA_LILY

يعطيج العافيه الغلا 
وتسلم يمناج ع الشرح

----------


## ~lolipops~

niiiice

I will try it

----------


## لاراالحلوة

تسلم الايادي روعة بس سؤال من وين احصل على اكياس التزيين احسه احسن من الكيس القماش مشكورة على الوصفة الحلوة

----------


## أريج الورد

مشكوره اختي طلع ألذ عن الي في المحل انا قصرت ع الفرن خليته ع رقم و ضبط ويأي مستوي من داخل و العجينه لذيذه  :1:

----------


## baby woman

الله يعطيييييييييييج العااافيه حبيبتي ..^^

----------


## no name

بجربهاااااااا باجر ان شاء الله ...

----------


## اسيرت شوق

جربتها بس مب حلوه يوم حاره لم تبرد لذيذه :12 (11):

----------


## الموج الثائر

الله يعطيج العافية ...

----------


## noorae

مشكووووووووووووووورة ويسلموا على نقل الطريقة

انا لين الحين ما طعمت بابا روتي

----------


## baby woman

تسلييييييييييييييييمن

----------


## UM Hmeed

تسلمين

----------


## هوت شوكوليت

امممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## أم اليازي

وااااو طريقته حلوه وسهله انشالله بسوي منه لان ريلي متخبل عليه بسويله إياها مفاجأة

----------


## am mayd

انا جربته كان وايد لذيذ بس طريقته متعبه ودسم وايد .

----------


## [..دانــة..]

جربتها بس مادري طلعت عيين كم لازم اخمرها؟
وهل يكفيها ربع ساعه بالفرن؟

----------


## ابتســــــم

باين لزيزه ما قد ذقتوا احس طعمها جنااان وشكلوا مره دسم

----------


## امل السورية

مشكوووووووووووووووورة

----------


## أم برلنتي

حنجربها ^_^

----------


## انكسار

واوووو وايد لذيذ بابا روتي انا دوم اخذ منة من بوابة الشرق

----------


## WATMOR



----------


## ام عمران4

اهلين انا جربته بس ماضبط اولا اريد اعرف السبب النعطيه طلع عندي جامده مش سايله ولونها فاتح وحقك غامقه وكمان العجينه هل تفوش ولالا عندي مافاشت ابدا الله يخليك ردي علي ضروري

----------


## 2Hearts

تسلمين

----------


## Al-Farah

السلام عليكم
جربتها أمس روعه ما شاء الله
بشاركم بعض ملاحظاتي للفايدة:
استخدمت لمقدار التغطية 100جم زبده ليكافئ اصبع الزبده 
و75 جم من الزبده لمقدار العجينة 
كذلك لعجن مقادير العجينه استخدمت مضرب على شكل K أما بالنسبة لمقدار التغطية استخدمت المشبك العادي
وحتى أتفادى وجود العجينة النيئة داخل الباباروتي قسمت العجينة لكرات صغيرة
وبالعافية عليكم

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

بعيد التجربة السابقة كانت فاشلة  :24:

----------


## ماحد شراتي

> بعيد التجربة السابقة كانت فاشلة



نترياج نعوم  :5: 

ام الميث ماشاءالله عليج ويعطيج ألف عافيه غناتي

----------


## m3andah

يعطيج العافية

----------


## kholoud_23

تسلمييي حبيبتي روووعه وجنان يارب ااقدر اجربها

----------

